# Hymer B700 2003 Starline merc



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there I am looking at the b700 can anyone give me reality check on the costs such as MPG etc 
any cautions what to look out for


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi stevee4

If you budget on 20 mpg you won't be far out. Should be a good vehicle as Hymers of that age were quite well built I think.

Sorry can't be any more help.

Martin


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thx is that about what you get in your Flair ? I was also considering a 7000i


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*German buying costs*

Guys has anyone got any details on what extras I may be paying if I buy a Mhm in Germany??


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had the Starline 640?? Hymer Merc automatic2.9 2002

We got 22/24 mpg

A lovely van

Solid and reliable

But not brilliant on hills

We find the fiat Ducato 2.3 2011 is great

Driving carefully, as we did with the Merc, about 30/34 to the gallon

Aldra


----------

